# looking for folks to spearfish with



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Looking to meet some new spearfishing folks. I can help on gas and have all of my own gear. I do have a boat but no numbers. I live off avalon blvd in milton and willing to meet wherever. So, if anyone is looking for some help with gas or killin fish let me know! 
Thanks,
PV


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Always looking to meet a fellow fishermen . I just got certified last year . I live off garcon pt. So watch the forum be ready to dive when weather warms up . Trying to get a offshore trip planned for fishing for amberjacks if the weather will break!


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

I live off Avalon as well. I don't even have a boat, but willing to help with gas and anything else. Maybe we can get together and plan a trip sometime. Lots of public numbers we could hit.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Plenty of us that like to shoot fish in the face around here. I'm hunting fury animals on land till the water warms up a bit, then I'll be back out there.


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Sounds great ill keep my eye out. Thanks


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i am dying to get out. weather has been pretty crummy lately. keep an eye on the forum. people will often post up that they either have room for another diver or are looking for one.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

This nasty weather on my days off has me itching to get out, I leave out of Destin and have recently lost some dive buddies to moving and military deployments. I'll be using the forum to try and fill the boat and meet some new spearing friends. Mostly scuba but trying freedive more if I can find others


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

If anyone is heading out Tuesday or Wednesday let me know. I'm itching to get out there as well. I have 4 tanks filled at the house and ready to go shoot something.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Wed looks like bad weather right now, if it starts to improve I'll prob head out. Will keep the forum posted!


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Well looks like 4-6 ft seas all week. I may just head over to morrison or vortex. I have yet to dive there.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

vortex is a sweet dive but wooo it sure would be cold this time of year


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

I thought the springs stay a constant temp year round.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Not to sure but what i do know is its a bit chilly in the summer. Im just thinking once out of the water is when it could be a little on the cold side depending on air temp. Today i think got up to 70


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Springs are always 67 IIRC. The nice thing is you can get warm between some dives.


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey I'm fresh in from Hawaii and have been spearing for a few years. I'll be glad to join you once things warm up. I have all of my own gear.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

I spear out of Destin and always looking for people interested in riding along. I work offshore so my schedule is off and on but when I'm home I have two weeks straight!


----------



## jwe (Jan 18, 2011)

I am looking to go out this weekend if anyone is up for it. I will be going out of the Destin Pass but I live in milton. I am cool with car-pooling as well if it helps cut down on the driving time. This is all based on good seas of course.


----------



## AngelaBarber (Feb 20, 2013)

Plenty of us that like to shoot fish in the face around here. I'm hunting fury animals on land till the water warms up a bit, then I'll be back out there.
http://www.ifisho.com/index.php?do=/forum/


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

I'd like to do some spearfishing and I have the time and no spearing friends. Plenty of room on deck and fishing rods also. I live in East Milton and haven't been since I arrived here from Massachusetts. I ain't going back.


----------



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

Headed out Saturday 4/27 to the Avocet. Have room for two.
PM me if interested.


----------

